# Lidl Cycling Shoes - which SPD Pedals



## Janeyb (17 Jun 2008)

I'm working up to thinking about trying clipless. Bought the Lidl Shoes a while back and think it's about time I got myself kitted out.

However, even after reading all the posts I could find, I'm still ignorant. They have 2 bolt fixing - would something like this do for starters? Or have I got it totally wrong? Any suggestions much appreciated.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?Cat=cycle&ProdID=5360006644&N=Wellgo WPD982 SPD Pedals

Like the idea of having the pedals flat one side as often just use the bike to nip to the shops so would just want to wear trainers......or would that just confuse things - should I just bite the bullet and get something like this:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?Cat=cycle&ProdID=5360006646&N=Wellgo WPD823 SPD Pedals

Know I've gone for cheap options but really not sure how I'll get on with it so want to try out something cheap on the commuter/hack bike - before considering that road bike I've been eyeing up (in which case will buy more expensive ones for that).


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2008)

both will be fine for spd's.
Honestly Janey, once you get used to spd's you will wonder how you managed with out them. I started off with the one side flat / one side spd. 
these 
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...=Shimano A530 SPD Single Sided Touring Pedals

Then once I was more confident bought these, and they are brilliant
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?Cat=cycle&ProdID=5360031037&n=Shimano XT M770 Pedals


----------



## Yorkshireman (17 Jun 2008)

I got some Shimano ones very similar to the second ones you show there (about 7-8 years ago) and I think they're the best thing since sliced bread. I haven't had one of those 'clipless moments' yet either (perhaps I shouldn't have said that ... ). I also bought a pair of the Lidl shoes and they compare favourably with the Shimano ones that I have.
I don't feel happy riding flat pedals now - I keep pulling up on the pedal expecting it to follow my foot, and ... .


----------



## Nick1979 (18 Jun 2008)

I second ianrauk on this, I bought flat/spd pedals but spd is soooo better that I've never used the flat side, and don't think I will ever use it. Even if I need to go to the shop/pub, I just jump into my spd shoes (Adidas, they look like normal trainers and you can walk with them).
Save you the trouble of finding the right side each time you clip in (and added weight I suppose) and buy the spd only ones!


----------



## RedBike (18 Jun 2008)

Go for the duel sided SPDs. Single sided 'cage' pedals are a nightmare, they always hang the wrong way up!

I have the Lidl shoes too. I'm not that impressed with them; but for how much they cost they're perfect for commuting to work with.


----------



## Night Train (18 Jun 2008)

What are the Lidl shoes like and how cheap are they? I can't find any on the Lidl site and the nearest one is a bit of a distance just for a look.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jun 2008)

I bought a pair of the Lidl shoes (£16-ish) and single-sided pedals (£6 IIRC) a couple of years ago to try them - and they've been brilliant ! Shoes are comfy (I have wide feet) and I've had 1 clipless moment thus far ! Now I would definitely go for double-sided.



> I can't find any on the Lidl site


They only have them as a Weekly Special - and you might have missed this season's.


----------



## RedBike (20 Jun 2008)

The shoes are heavy and the soles are rather flexible for cycling shoes. Most annoyingly the cleats seem to be positioned further back than all my other shoes. Only by a few mm; but very noticable. 

I brought them for commuting so I could have two pairs for wet days; to save having to dry my shoes in the office or put wet shoes on again to ride home in.


----------

